# Taking The Challenge: Cryptocoryne Flamingo Journal



## Blonde_Swede00 (Jan 17, 2016)

Good luck! Very beautiful plant! I have cryptocoryne wendtii and I absolutely love it! Can't wait to see your results!


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks, I have 23 different crypts already and this has always been a crypt that I have wanted since I got into the hobby. Stoked to finally get my hands on it.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## randylahey (Sep 14, 2013)

JEALOUS! Where did you score that from? I'm in vancouver bc and haven't been able to find it anywhere. This will be a good one so, subbed and good luck!


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

I actually got an email from Dustin's fish tanks, he brought in a few from Germany I believe. He should be getting it Friday and sending it out to me on Monday.

Thanks, I think I will need all the luck I can get. I will also be sure to spread the wealth if I am able to get these plants growing and producing others.

But first to get them to grow 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Put me down for one Phil!
Best of luck!


----------



## randylahey (Sep 14, 2013)

Across the border? Good luck!

I'm up to 17 species myself and just about to launch my emersed setup. My last three pickups were affinis 'jerantut', longicauda 'sumatra' and nurii 'taman negara'. Im going to raid my fish tank friends emersed collection again, he's got about 30 specimens that were handpicked in Malaysia. When I have enough to share, I'm more than willing to ship. Its nice to see more crypt keepers north of the border.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

I know its a risk but for almost 2 years I haven't found it and today when I saw it on there I couldn't pass it up. I just hope they don't come it complete mush, lol.

Fingers crossed!

Sounds awesome Randy! 



Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

I tried it a while back from TC. While converting it from TC to emersed or submersed growth, keep your parameters stable, otherwise it will melt on you in the blink of an eye.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I will try and keep parameters as solid as possible.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## livebearer (Jun 4, 2006)

philipraposo1982 said:


> I actually got an email from Dustin's fish tanks, he brought in a few from Germany I believe. He should be getting it Friday and sending it out to me on Monday.
> 
> Thanks, I think I will need all the luck I can get. I will also be sure to spread the wealth if I am able to get these plants growing and producing others.
> 
> ...


 i subcribe to dustin on youtube i love his vids! good luck thit the new crypt project.:nerd:


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

I have some flamingo but it's nowhere near pink like the tc pictures show, ofc im converting to emersed, new growth is bright green the old growth was almost an olive color.


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

I have the green version of Pink flamingo, haha. Once in a while I get a leaf that looks like a shade of pink then instantly green.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Here is a picture of what is being sent out to me today. Hopefully I get it in a timely manner and isn't in too rough shape. 

I will keep everyone posted 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Was waiting for the update, that flamingo is pink! 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hopefully it comes in decent shape, its difficult in the winter months. I know I am taking a risk but can't help myself 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Ah. That flamingo is a lot pinker than the ones I grew out from TC.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

I take some pics when I get it. Hopefully this week.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dpod (Sep 16, 2014)

Can't wait to see it out of the cup!


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Me too! I'm ready hurry up already lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

good luck!


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

I should be getting it early next week. It's in transit... 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Lol, I'm inpatient.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Lol, trust me I am too!

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

So I should be getting my flamingo today or tomorrow. I am going to try some emersed and wanted some feedback on some good substrates your have used to grow plants emersed. 

I am going to pick up some stuff from a local nursery after work and get some pots ready.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Miracle grow organic potting soil, what's your setup like? I have a thread on emersed crypts on tpt forum just search my name.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Just got home and my flamingo has arrived. Trying my best to seperately the plant but with this being my first tissue culture I am never to seperately it to thin.

Any advice ? 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

The unboxing pics. They made it to me in 5 days and in great shape. Very solid roots/Rhizomes.






























Planting pics.
Tank (3 of the largest plants):
temp 77-78
PP 8 hours per day
Lighting finnex planted plus (18" from substrate)
Modified ei dosing
30-40ppm co2
Inert pfs substrate
60% weekly water change (fully stocked, well fed)
Good flow in this tank
















Tissue culture jell (4 small plants):
Decided to keep some of the smallest ones in this container with the jelly stuff. Poked a hole for air and will monitor. Temps will likely be high, but may be good for the plants, unsure.
Lighting 2 t5ho giesemann combo (9" away from pot)
Photoperiod is 8 hours per day
















Terra cotta pot (2 plants):
Same giesemann bulbs (7" away) same photoperiod of 8 hours
Water catch dish will be kept full of water 
Soil is mgo choice garden soil
















Clay pot, no drain hole (2 plants, same size roughly as Terra cotta plants):
Same lighting substrate and photoperiod
Main different with this one is that the pot will be kept full of water. Where as the Terra cotta pot is only kept damp/wet but not soaked fully.
Both have ziplock baggies on them to keep high humidity levels.

















Weekly photos and updates will be posted. I may change setups depending and what I observe and on the feedback I get for you all.

My goal is to have at least 1 submerged plant live and 2 emersed. Anything beyond that will be a huge success. 

Any suggestions or comments are welcomed.


Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

That's alot of little plants nice

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Psst.... Hey neighbor, those look sweet! Can't wait to see them get comfortable in your tank.

.


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

One thing to watch, the temp in the emersed ones make sure it doesn't fluxuate too much between light on and off. I had melt when the heater wasn't on one day and the container dropped.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yeah that's a concern of mine. But really it's no bigger than a day night cycle in nature. The root stays fairly warm.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Well in nature it takes a while to cool the ground cause its so much, but in a little pot it doesn't take long. If your house stays pretty consistent i wouldn't worry about it. My house is drafty. I haven't tried tissue to emersed before. But i have failed tissue to submerged a few times never crypts though. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

How's it looking? Any melt? 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Only a bit of melt. Out of the different setups none of them are doing any better than another. I suspect at least 3 weeks of nothing. But I will post pics soon.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

I will most pics tonight when I get home.

The good news is I am getting growth on at least 8 of my plants. The others are not completely gone either so there is still hope 

I am surprised at how the ones in the tank have done compared to that of the others. Mind you they were the largest plants. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks good, crypt melt on any change in environment is expected

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

I went to one of my local store and find the same thing. I can't think of them to have TC plant for sale and I barely see them have any plant in their store, but they just have it. OMG so I grabbed the last cup and see if I have any luck with them. I put them in 2 tanks. both with high light and co2. one with filter water. the other with 100% tap water.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

@flowerfishs very nice! I'm jealous of you guys 
Those Downoi grow just fine on the rocks!?
Is that one pink flamingo crypt also just secured to the rocks, or is there some substrate under it (little planter crater)?



I'm quietly following along Philip.
Hope the plants remain a nice pink


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

flowerfishs said:


> I went to one of my local store and find the same thing. I can't think of them to have TC plant for sale and I barely see them have any plant in their store, but they just have it. OMG so I grabbed the last cup and see if I have any luck with them. I put them in 2 tanks. both with high light and co2. one with filter water. the other with 100% tap water.


Didn't try and seperately them into smaller chunks eh?

Good luck 

I feel like my emersed ones will end up doing better as time goes on. I am keeping them emersed till they are full grow and sending babies. At that point I will likely try and convert one of the large ones to submersed form.

Hoping to build a nice collection of submersed pink Flamingo to start selling all over Canada.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmdiaz (Feb 3, 2016)

I am so enjoying this!!


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yeah me too 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 25, 2015)

Apparently, TransWorld Aquatic (same guys who do JBJ) is the official USA distributor of Dennerle products now. They've got some Dennerle stuff in stock with more new stuff coming in the summer 2016. I have to say I'm curious about this crypt as well! Let's see how this goes... Didn't split mine, I'll wait for after the melt, which it has started to show signs of on Day 3. Good luck, all!

https://www.sevenseasupply.com/collections/dennerle


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

WaterLife said:


> @flowerfishs very nice! I'm jealous of you guys
> Those Downoi grow just fine on the rocks!?
> Is that one pink flamingo crypt also just secured to the rocks, or is there some substrate under it (little planter crater)?
> 
> ...


Yes. They grow fine on the rock or wood.
The flamingo also secured to the rock. Not sure if there any soil. Hope they can grow.


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Makes me want to get one now lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

philipraposo1982 said:


> Didn't try and seperately them into smaller chunks eh?
> 
> Good luck
> 
> ...


I can barely separate them. Don't want to damage them, so just put the whole thing in. The others I put them in my small tank as you can see in the picture. I Guess they can grow, but not sure if they can keep that fancy pink.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2016)

Nice to see more people excited about this  
nice looking crypts!

As germany is next door i can order anything of dennerle i please from retailers in germany. 
i've ordered some of these last week and some more special plants (to my standards) 
also check out schismatoglottis roseospatha, should be a very nice experiment as well. 

if there is stuff that is to hard to get over there and there a bunch any of you would want i wouldn't mind sending a package over straight to the front door..


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Just saw this exact plant / supplier at my LFS. Might have to give it a try


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

this is how mine looks like after 1 month


----------



## vision (Sep 29, 2015)

they're getting there!


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

This is what is left... I keep it outside, alot of sun, keep it wet, normal potting mix, random day and night temps too. Highs of maybe 32C and as low as 18C at night.

This was my last try at something different to keep it going. It seems to be working but super slow. These are the best looking emersed leaves I have gotten since I started, so that's something.



Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi philipraposo1982,

It appears that C. wendtii 'Flamingo' may be similar to C. wendtii 'Florida Sunset' in that the best colors seem to be in the emersed form. I grow 'Florida Sunset' emersed with [email protected] at the leaf level and it color up great, at lower PAR levels the amount of leaf color diminishes substantially with leaves being basically green. About 8 weeks ago I took an emersed specimen and put it in a tank with [email protected]; it is transitioning slowly to submerged growth and the new leaf color is not as intense as with the higher PAR value.

C. wendtii 'Florida Sunset'


----------



## tredford (Jun 29, 2018)

philipraposo1982 said:


> This is what is left... I keep it outside, alot of sun, keep it wet, normal potting mix, random day and night temps too. Highs of maybe 32C and as low as 18C at night.
> 
> This was my last try at something different to keep it going. It seems to be working but super slow. These are the best looking emersed leaves I have gotten since I started, so that's something.
> 
> ...


Any update on how your C flamingos are growing and if you're selling/shipping within Canada?


----------



## kaldurak (May 2, 2010)

I am interested in an update, too! I also just grabbed a TC of pink flamingo yesterday myself.


----------



## BrysonZheng (Apr 15, 2018)

Here's one of my newly planted flamingos from Complete Aquatic Systems tissue culture. It used to be grown in a really really low light tank, like stock lighting dark (6 led bulbs, not sure if bulbs are the correct term.) In the low light tank, leaves were green without any hint of pink. Now that it's in a tank with a decent amount of light and some co2, I'm loving the pink it's getting. Just thought I'd show mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaldurak (May 2, 2010)

I'll get mine planted and pics up this evening!


----------

